# Childproofing baseboard heaters



## whynot (Jul 16, 2010)

We have baseboard heaters that look like this http://www.photographersdirect.com/buyers/stockphoto.asp?imageid=246603

We can't put big and heavy furniture in front of them because all of them are under a window.

I am looking for a good way to make sure my son (15 months) doesn't put his hands on or inside them (or cut his head on the corners, which are very sharp).

Has anybody found a good solution for this issue?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

good luck, trying to block them somehow would be my guess.

luckily you made it through the crawling stage. hopefully you won't need heat much longer and by next winter you child will understand no touch!


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Try something like this:

http://www.missionwoodworking.com/catalog/display.php?product_id=197

If you're handy at all, you can build a simpler version yourself, something on this idea http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/articles/building-wood-baseboard-radiator-covers.aspx?ac=ts&ra=fp and you can put wire mesh over the vent holes to add further protection. I wish I had a picture of the ones my parents have, my dad built them & they are just super super simple boxes with cutouts in the front (and mesh on the back of the cutouts).

You could also take a look at replacing the metal cover itself, I don't know how this works with electric heat but with oil/gas it's very easy to replace them & the ones we have don't have a big gap in the top like yours appear to have.


----------

